# Umore ballerino



## Hellseven (6 Settembre 2012)

Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.



presente.... sono 3 giorni che sono in fase no...
...cmq poi passa da se....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).


No.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.


 Mi capita spesso. Noto che è legato all'umore delle persone a cui tengo. Se so che sono tesi, arrabbiati, preoccupati io di riflesso ho questo magone pronto ad esplodere. Se so che tutto va bene invece riesco ad essere allegra e spensierata.
Ho rinunciato a cercare di farmi passare le brutte sensazioni. Le lascio lì e attendo che passino da sole. Di solito basta la telefonata di un amico che ha risolto o che è tornato di buon umore per farmi stare immediatamente meglio


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi capita spesso. Noto che è legato all'umore delle persone a cui tengo. Se so che sono tesi, arrabbiati, preoccupati io di riflesso ho questo magone pronto ad esplodere. Se so che tutto va bene invece riesco ad essere allegra e spensierata.
> Ho rinunciato a cercare di farmi passare le brutte sensazioni. Le lascio lì e attendo che passino da sole. Di solito basta la telefonata di un amico che ha risolto o che è tornato di buon umore per farmi stare immediatamente meglio



idem! ma a volte per me è anche un semplice "attacco di solitudine"


----------



## Hellseven (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


Mai un cedimento?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem! ma a volte per me è anche un semplice "attacco di solitudine"


:yes:


----------



## Hellseven (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem! ma a volte per me è anche un semplice* "attacco di solitudine*"


Conosco bene questa insidiosissima sensazione ....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Conosco bene questa insidiosissima sensazione ....


----------



## Ultimo (6 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.



Inizialmente, avevo di questi problemi, supportavo il tutto con, pappa reale, cioccolato e buh non ricordo più.

Con il tempo sono ritornato in me, ed adesso va molto meglio, direi quasi normale, quando mi accade qualcosa di storto, cioè che, il morale me lo sento giù, cerco di intanto non dare la colpa al tradimento,  ( sempre che tu parli di ciò nel 3D) e lo do alla mia stupidità,( ora non massacratemi  ) quindi prendo di petto tutto e scherzo a più non posso, o perlomeno ci tento.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.


Sì, da poco più di un anno. Adesso il motivo mi sfugge...  Il sesso è il rimedio migliore... poi vengono gli acquisti e il cioccolato.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Mai un cedimento?


Capita che stia di malumore o abbia le mie giornate no, ma sempre per un motivo. Altrimenti no.


----------



## Annuccia (6 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.


Shopping e cioccolato in estate gelato a volontà .... E sano umorismo


----------



## Leda (9 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Capita che stia di malumore o abbia le mie giornate no, ma sempre per un motivo. Altrimenti no.



Idem.

Quando sono giù, mi aiuta scrivere quello che mi passa per la testa o confidarmi con persone fidatissime.


----------



## Lucrezia (9 Settembre 2012)

Mmm si mi capita, ma un motivo c'è sempre...solo che ci ho messo degli anni a capirlo :smile:

Il mio metodo è radicale: evitare sempre, a meno che non sia obbligata, di passare tempo con gente negativa, rabbiosa, frustrata, che mi deprime e che si lamenta sempre...ah, i lamentosi e gli ansiosi sono il peggio per il mio umore :unhappy:

Dopodichè faccio delle cose per me, che so mi fanno stare bene...magari chiamo o vedo qualcuno a cui voglio bene, o faccio qualcosa che non ho mai fatto, o semplicemente che mi fa stare bene. Il più delle volte vado a istinto, sento di cosa ho voglia e lo faccio, anche se è una cosa piccola piccola. Poi, per la solitudine...ormai non mi capita quasi mai di sentirmi sola. Vado fuori, parlo con la gente. Conosco sconosciuti. O magari mi siedo da qualche parte con un mega caffè e guardo la gente passare...e vedo come stanno, se sono felici, se sono infelici, di cosa hanno bisogno. Allora mi rendo conto che posso andare ovunque e fare qualsiasi cosa, ma non sarò mai davvero sola...siam tutti qui, insieme, no? A volte non c'è neanche bisogno di parlare.


----------



## Leda (9 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mmm si mi capita, ma un motivo c'è sempre...solo che ci ho messo degli anni a capirlo :smile:
> 
> Il mio metodo è radicale: evitare sempre, a meno che non sia obbligata, di passare tempo con gente negativa, rabbiosa, frustrata, che mi deprime e che si lamenta sempre...ah, i lamentosi e gli ansiosi sono il peggio per il mio umore :unhappy:
> 
> Dopodichè faccio delle cose per me, che so mi fanno stare bene...magari chiamo o vedo qualcuno a cui voglio bene, o faccio qualcosa che non ho mai fatto, o semplicemente che mi fa stare bene. Il più delle volte vado a istinto, sento di cosa ho voglia e lo faccio, anche se è una cosa piccola piccola. Poi, per la solitudine...ormai non mi capita quasi mai di sentirmi sola. Vado fuori, parlo con la gente. Conosco sconosciuti. O magari mi siedo da qualche parte con un mega caffè e guardo la gente passare...e vedo come stanno, se sono felici, se sono infelici, di cosa hanno bisogno. *Allora mi rendo conto che posso andare ovunque e fare qualsiasi cosa, ma non sarò mai davvero sola...siam tutti qui, insieme, no? A volte non c'è neanche bisogno di parlare*.


Che belle cose che scrivi, Lucrezia 

Ti ho regalato uno smeraldino, verde come la speranza che comunicano le tue parole


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.



Raramente e solo nei giorni che precedono il ciclo...
poi per altro io ho deciso che nel bene e nel male voglio sempre essere spensierata quindi non permetto a pensieri strani o a persone di rattristarmi o farmi arrabbiare 
Cerco di fare solo cose che mi fanno stare bene... Tipo prendo l'auto vado mi fermo dove capita 
dove mi garba parlo con qualcuno anche se non conosco...
Ho comunque il mio rifugio i miei cani la mia  vita al di fuori di qualsiasi altra persona intorno a me ..

Mi ritrovo molto in quello che scrive Lucrezia..


----------



## lunaiena (10 Settembre 2012)

Lucrezia ha detto:


> Mmm si mi capita, ma un motivo c'è sempre...solo che ci ho messo degli anni a capirlo :smile:
> 
> Il mio metodo è radicale: evitare sempre, a meno che non sia obbligata, di passare tempo con gente negativa, rabbiosa, frustrata, che mi deprime e che si lamenta sempre...ah, i lamentosi e gli ansiosi sono il peggio per il mio umore :unhappy:
> 
> Dopodichè faccio delle cose per me, che so mi fanno stare bene...magari chiamo o vedo qualcuno a cui voglio bene, o faccio qualcosa che non ho mai fatto, o semplicemente che mi fa stare bene. Il più delle volte vado a istinto, sento di cosa ho voglia e lo faccio, anche se è una cosa piccola piccola. Poi, per la solitudine...ormai non mi capita quasi mai di sentirmi sola. Vado fuori, parlo con la gente. Conosco sconosciuti. O magari mi siedo da qualche parte con un mega caffè e guardo la gente passare...e vedo come stanno, se sono felici, se sono infelici, di cosa hanno bisogno. Allora mi rendo conto che posso andare ovunque e fare qualsiasi cosa,* ma non sarò mai davvero sola*...siam tutti qui, insieme, no? A volte non c'è neanche bisogno di parlare.




Quando l'hai capito?


----------



## geko (10 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> *Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?*
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.


Quasi tutti i giorni ed in certi casi anche più volte al giorno. Ma così ci sono nato, mi sa.

Un rimedio stile farmaco non ce l'ho, diciamo che ogni tanto basta distrarsi col lavoro o con qualche passatempo divertente e positivo, come lo sport o un altro hobby. Sì, direi che di solito sfogarsi/stancarsi fisicamente aiuta.
Personalmente, quando ho troppe idee affollate, mettermi a guidare mi aiuta a riordinarle e a fare una specie di scrematura.

Gli attacchi di solitudine invece li sconosco... Mi sento molto più a disagio quando c'è tanta gente intorno ma nessuno con cui mi senta davvero 'in compagnia'.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Quasi tutti i giorni ed in certi casi anche più volte al giorno. Ma così ci sono nato, mi sa.
> 
> Un rimedio stile farmaco non ce l'ho, diciamo che ogni tanto basta distrarsi col lavoro o con qualche passatempo divertente e positivo, come lo sport o un altro hobby. Sì, direi che di solito sfogarsi/stancarsi fisicamente aiuta.
> Personalmente, quando ho troppe idee affollate, mettermi a guidare mi aiuta a riordinarle e a fare una specie di scrematura.
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.



Si sempre direi, io riesco a passare da uno stato all'altro anche in una giornata. Personalmente essendo donna, purtroppo da un pò di tempo ho notato che questi momenti no hanno il loro punto massimo in fase premestruale...e non scherzo!
Rimedi non ne ho ancora trovati, a parte quello di cercare di distrarmi se possibile. 
Spero di trovare consigli utili anche per me!


Diavoletta_78

P.S. oggi sono di buon umore per esempio, anche se sono rientrata a lavoro dopo le ferie, è lunedì, neanche ci ho messo piede e ho assistito a uno scippo in diretta, giusto perchè due minuti prima avevo formulato un buon pensiero su Roma...e neanche il tempo di farmi ri-ambientare che ricomincio con i miei viaggi di lavoro! arghhhh
Secondo me ci vorrebbe una settimana per riprendersi dalle ferie, ributtarsi direttamente nel caos del lavoro è traumatico!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si sempre direi, io riesco a passare da uno stato all'altro anche in una giornata. Personalmente essendo donna, purtroppo da un pò di tempo ho notato che questi *momenti no hanno il loro punto massimo in fase premestruale*...e non scherzo!
> Rimedi non ne ho ancora trovati, a parte quello di cercare di distrarmi se possibile.
> Spero di trovare consigli utili anche per me!
> 
> ...


maledetta sindrome premestruale... prova con l'agnocasto e il mirtillo nero.


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

a me ultimamente sta capitando di svegliarmi con la voglia di attaccarmi
con una corda a un lampadario, intervallata dalla voglia di tirarmi una rivoltellata.
Purtroppo non sto scherzando.
:unhappy:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> a me ultimamente sta capitando di svegliarmi con la voglia di attaccarmi
> con una corda a un lampadario, intervallata dalla voglia di tirarmi una rivoltellata.
> Purtroppo non sto scherzando.
> :unhappy:


Non so cosa dire: perché non senti uno specialista, magari uno psicologo? Cioè se provi questo tipo di impulsi dovresti aiutarti. Sono serio.


----------



## Trasparenza (10 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Non so cosa dire: perché non senti uno specialista, magari uno psicologo? Cioè se provi questo tipo di impulsi dovresti aiutarti. Sono serio.


grazie.,
anche io sono serio, figuriamoci se si scherza su cose di questo genere.
Ho preso il numero di uno psichiatra mio amico, penso che mi farò
indicare un buon psicologo, anche perchè è un mese ormai che dormo pochissimo.


E' molto brutto perchè vedo anche in pieno giorno un'immagine di una pistola
che mi spara sulla tempia, è abbastanza ricorrente.
mi è capitato anche al mare e alla lunga il pensiero è insopprimibile.


----------



## Simy (10 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> a me ultimamente sta capitando di svegliarmi con la voglia di attaccarmi
> con una corda a un lampadario, intervallata dalla voglia di tirarmi una rivoltellata.
> Purtroppo non sto scherzando.
> :unhappy:





Trasparenza ha detto:


> grazie.,
> anche io sono serio, figuriamoci se si scherza su cose di questo genere.
> Ho preso il numero di uno psichiatra mio amico, penso che mi farò
> indicare un buon psicologo, anche perchè è un mese ormai che dormo pochissimo.
> ...



hey!!!!!!! mi raccomando parlane con qualcuno ma non fare cazzate
non ne vale la pena! per nessuna donna al mondo!
la tua vita vale molto di più!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.


sì, spesso, ma è normale da quando ho perso qualcosa di normalmente importante: la propria faccia.

non c'è nessuna cura. io sono così e me ne frego di cosa pensano gli altri. e di conseguenza sono quasi sempre di buon umore, ma analogamente potrei essere anche molto arrabbiato, molto triste, molto distruttivo. l'unica mia mozione gentile, non estrema, è l'amore. lo porto come in un vaso ermetico e lo faccio uscire solo a piccole gocce, mai troppo e mai troppo poco


----------



## Trasparenza (11 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hey!!!!!!! mi raccomando parlane con qualcuno ma non fare cazzate
> non ne vale la pena! per nessuna donna al mondo!
> la tua vita vale molto di più!



:amici:


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> a me ultimamente sta capitando di svegliarmi con la voglia di attaccarmi
> con una corda a un lampadario, intervallata dalla voglia di tirarmi una rivoltellata.
> Purtroppo non sto scherzando.
> :unhappy:


ma sei scemo?...... nulla vale un pensiero oo un gesto simile...reagisci alle avversità della vita .. VIVI...


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Settembre 2012)

Trasparenza ha detto:


> grazie.,
> anche io sono serio, figuriamoci se si scherza su cose di questo genere.
> Ho preso il numero di uno psichiatra mio amico, penso che mi farò
> indicare un buon psicologo, anche perchè è un mese ormai che dormo pochissimo.
> ...


Per l'amor di Dio. Non ti devi permettere neppure di pensarci. Ci sono persone che non ti puoi permettere di abbandonare e che segneresti per sempre. Vai immediatamente dal tuo medico.


----------



## battiato63 (11 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per l'amor di Dio. Non ti devi permettere neppure di pensarci. Ci sono persone che non ti puoi permettere di abbandonare e che segneresti per sempre. Vai immediatamente dal tuo medico.


sante parole.... amico mio segui il consiglio di sbri...


----------



## JON (11 Settembre 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Vi capita mai di svegliarvi un giorno positivi, entusiasti, con energia da vendere ed il giorno dopo o magari alcune ore dopo di sentirvi giù, negativi al massimo, senza alcun entusiasmo, seppure non sia successo nulla di particolare e quindi non vi sia una spiegazione apparente?
> Vi capita mai in altre parole di sentirvi quasi affetti da disturbo bipolare (uso l'espressione in senso improprio per rendere l'idea).
> E avete scoperto un vostro rimedio personale per fronteggiare il Nulla e non lasciavi sopraffare da lui? Per far tornare il sereno in tempi brevi? Un pensiero bello, un sogno, un acquisto, un incontro e magari una bella scopata con una persona che desideriamo. A ciascuno il suo rimedio.


Francamente no. Solitamente se la giornata si presenta "adrenalinica" lo resta fino alla fine.

Però concordo sul circondarsi di cose belle e soddisfacenti.


----------

